# What Do These Sysctl Settings Do?

## wswartzendruber

VerizonWireless.com was as slow as molasses uphill in February until I applied the following settings:

```
net.ipv4.tcp_wmem = 4096 16384 131072

net.ipv4.tcp_rmem = 4096 87380 174760
```

What are the implications here?

----------

## cach0rr0

socket send/receive buffers, so sayeth /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sysctl/net.txt

as to why that makes a difference I couldn't say, but I'll be damned if I can't grep like a hoss.

----------

